# ਮੈਂ ਧਰਤੀ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਦੀ ਲੋਕੋ



## Akashdeep Singh (Feb 3, 2007)

*
*








* I was cut into 2 pieces on formation of Pakistan*

*



*


* Again, I was cut and Himachal and Haryana was formed*

*



*

*

ਮੈਂ ਧਰਤੀ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਦੀ ਲੋਕੋ*

 ਮੈਂ ਧਰਤੀ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਦੀ ਲੋਕੋ         ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ, ਲੋਕੋਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ 
ਅੱਜ ਮੇਰੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਲੁੱਟਿਆ ਜੋ ਕੁਛ ਮੇਰਾ ਸੀ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ, ਲੋਕੋ  ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ 

ਦੋ ਸੌ ਸਾਲ ਮੈਂ ਅੰਗਰੇਜ਼ਾਂ ਦੀ ਜੂਠੀ ਪੱਤਲ ਖਾਧੀ
ਸੂਰਮੇਓ ਸਰਦਾਰੋ (ਹੁਣ) ਮੈਂਨੂੰ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਦੇਓ ਆਜ਼ਾਦੀ
ਮੈਂ ਗੈਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਠੁੱਡੇ ਠੇਡੇ ਹੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਹਿ ਸਕਦੀ
ਮੈਂ ਗੈਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਬੁੱਕਲ ਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਨੰਗੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਹਿ ਸਕਦੀ

ਜਲ੍ਹਿਆਂਵਾਲੇ ਬਾਗ਼ ‘ਚ ਮੇਰਾ ਸੀਨਾ ਛਲਨੀ ਕੀਤਾ
ਓਸ ਗੋਰੇ ਕਾਤਿਲ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਮਤਾ ਦਾਲਹੂ ਪੀਤਾ
ਹਾਏ ਵੈਸਾਖੀ! ਕਣਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ ਦਾਤੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਗਲ਼ ਪਈ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ, ਲੋਕੋ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ 

ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੁਰਬਾਨੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੈਂ ਅਜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਾਂ ਭੁੱਲੀ 
ਲੀਡਰਸ਼ਿਪ ਦੇਭੁੱਖਿਆਂ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਫੇਰ ਚਢਾਇਆ ਸੂਲ਼ੀ
ਆਪਣੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਹੱਥੌਂ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਦਿਨ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਰੰਡੀ
ਪਾਕਿਸਤਾਨ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਜਦ ਮੈਂ ਦੋ ਹਿੱਸੇਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੰਡੀ

ਆਪਣੇ ਦੇਸ਼ ‘ਚ ਆਪਣੇ ਹੀ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਪਰਦੇਸੀ ਜੇ ਹੋਗੇ
ਉੱਜੜ ਗਏ ਕੁਛ ਮਰ ਮੁੱਕ ਗਏ ਕੁਛ ਮਰਿਆਂ ਵਰਗੇ ਹੋ ਗਏ
ਅਨਹੋਣੀ ਦੇ ਕਿੱਸੇ ਥੋਂਨੂੰ ਦੱਸਾਂ ਮੈਂ ਕੀ ਕੀ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ, ਲੋਕੋ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ 

ਸੱਚ ਲਈ ਮੇਰੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਜਦ ਹੱਕ ਕਿਸੇ ਤੋਂ ਮੰਗੇ
ਸਮੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਰਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਸਭ ਫੜ ਕੇ ਸੂਲ਼ੀ ਟੰਗੇ
ਸੱਚ ਨੂੰ ਫਾਂਸੀ, ਝੂਠ ਨੂੰ ਰੁਤਬੇ ਮੈਡਲ ਤਗਮੇ ਲਾਏ
ਏਨੇ ਸਸਤੇ ਘਟੀਆ ਮੇਰੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਮੁੱਲ ਪਾਏ

ਆਜ਼ਾਦੀ ਦੇ ਝੂਠੇ ਆਗੂ ਕੁਰਸੀ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਬਹਿ ਗਏ
ਰਾਜਗੁਰੂ ਸੁਖਦੇਵ ਭਗਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਫੁੱਲਾਂ ਜੋਗੇ ਰਹਿ ਗਏ
ਪੰਜ ਦਰਿਆਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਲਾਡਲੀ ਮੈਂ ਇਕਲੌਤੀ ਧੀ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ, ਲੋਕੋ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ 

ਊਧਮ ਸਿੰਘ ਸਰਦਾਰ ਮੇਰਾ ਜਦ ਲੰਡਨ ਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੱਜਿਆ
ਭਗਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਨੇ ਪਗੜੀ ਲਾਹ ਮੇਰਾ ਨੰਗੀ ਦਾ ਸਿਰ ਕੱਜਿਆ
ਅੱਜ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਉਸ ਪਗੜੀ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਕੀਤਾ ਲੀਰਾਂ-ਲੀਰਾਂ
ਮੈਂ ਅਪਣੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਹੱਥੋਂ ਮਿਟ ਗਈ ਵਾਂਗ ਲਕੀਰਾਂ

ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੁਰਬਾਨੀ ਦਾ ਮੈਂ ਕਿਸ ਹੱਟੀਓਂ ਮੁੱਲ ਵੱਟਾਂ
ਦੱਸੋ ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਦੱਸੋ ਰੰਡੀ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਰੰਡੇਪਾ ਕੱਟਾਂ
ਓਹ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਗਏ ਮੇਰੀ ਕਦਰ ਜਿੰਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੀ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ, ਲੋਕੋ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ
ਵੇ ਮੈਂ ਵੱਸਦੀ ਉੱਜੜ ਗਈ.................................





*Main Dharti Punjab di Loko*

  Main dharti punjab di, loko wasdi ujjad gayi
  ve main wasdi ujjad gayi, ve main wasdi ujjad gayi 
  ajj mere puttran ne luttey, jo kuch mera si
  main wasdi ujjad gayi, loko wasdi ujjad gayi 

  Do sau saal main angrejan di joothi pattal khadi, 
  Soormeyo sardaro (hun) mainu le ke dayo ajadi,
  Main gairaan de thuddey thaidhey hor nahi seh sakdi, 
  main gairaan di bukkal de wich nangi nahi beh sakdi,

  Jallianwaley baag ch mera seena chalni keeta, 
  us gorey katil ne meri mamta da lahoo peeta
  Hai Vaisakhi, kanka di thaan daati mere puttraan de gal payi, 
  ve main wasdi ujjad gayi loko wasdi ujjad gayi

  Puttraan di kurbaani nu main ajey nahi saan bhulli, 
  leadership de bhukheyaan ne mainu pher chadhaya sooli
  Anpey puttraan de hatthi main us din ho gayi {censored}, 
  Pakistaan bana ke jad main do hisseyaan wich vandi

  Anpe desh ch apney hi puttar pardesi je ho gaye, 
  ujjad gaye kuch mar mukk gaye kuch mareyaan warge ho gaye
  Anhooni de kissey thonu dassan main kee kee, 
  ve main wasdi ujjad gayi, loko wasdi ujjad gayi

  Sach layi jad mere puttraan ne hak kissey ton mangey, 
  samay diyaan sarkaraan ne sab phad ke sooli tangey
  Sach nu phansi jooth nu rutbey medal tagmey laye, 
  ainey saste ghatiyaa mere puttraan de mull paye ?

  Ajaadi dey joothey aagoo kursi le ke beh gaye, 
  Rajguru Sukhdev Bhagat Singh phullaan jogey reh gaye,

  Panj dariyaawa di ladli main iklauti dhee, 
  ve main wasdi ujjad gayi loko wasdi ujjad gayi

  Udham Singh Sardar mera jad London de wich gajjeya, 
  Bhagat Singh ne pagadi lah mera nangi da sir tajjya
  Ajj tusi os pagadi nu vi keeta leeraan leeraan, 
  main apney (hi) puttraan de hatthon mit gayi waang lakeeraan

  Puttraan di kurbani da main kis hattiyoon mull wattaan, 
  dasso ve dasso main {censored} kiven randepa kattaan?
  Oh puttar te tur gaye meri kadar jinna nu si, 
  ve main wasdi ujjad gayi loko wasdi ujjad gayi
    Na Maana koi puttar mera, Na main puttraan di
  Ve main wasdi ujjad gayi, loko wasdi ujjad gayi.
Ve main wasdi ujjad gayi................................


​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is sad.

Why was Punjab, the land of five rivers, allowed to be cut up to pieces?

Will Punjab ever be whole again?


----------



## Boota (Feb 9, 2007)

Top, top post


----------



## ranjeet29 (Nov 27, 2010)

welcomemunda


----------



## a.mother (Nov 27, 2010)

I have heard over and over " no one can cut their heart and show you their pain and how much they are bleeding for you" only you can feel it. But here is writer  have so many words so you can see through our dharti maa 's pain. When ever I listen this poem someone singing I cry. Thanks to Akashdeep ji for posting it and it would be better if you write the poet's name. Thanks again.


----------

